# do I respond?



## LTCNurse (Feb 5, 2018)

For anyone who wants to read my other thread (for refererence) http://talkaboutmarriage.com/reconciliation/410537-i-dont-know-if-we-can-reconcile.html

I have a separate folder in email for STBXH's emails. Don't ask me why I checked it (to be depressed I guess?) but I did and there is an email in there for this month that says, "I'm' so sorry you screwed me over." And the other line is, "only a few weeks and your latest divorce will be final." (It was his first marriage at 54 years old.)

Possibly you would need to read my other thread for details but regardless, I should not respond, right?


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

No you should not.


----------



## LTCNurse (Feb 5, 2018)

Broken_in_Brooklyn said:


> No you should not.


:smthumbup: 

Straight to the point, huh? ITTTTT HURTTTTS SOOOO MUCHHHH!:frown2:

Broken_in_Brooklyn, thanks. I know you have read my other stuff. I hate that he hurts (mean ass man). I hate that I threw more dysfunction and pain into the world. I'm being too silly and soft. At least there is this place...where people read and understand. And help.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Hell to the "No!"

I'd say that you save yourself 60 cents for a first class postage stamp and do not bother to respond!

Good riddance!*


----------



## LTCNurse (Feb 5, 2018)

arbitrator said:


> *Hell to the "No!"
> 
> I'd say that you save yourself 60 cents for a first class postage stamp and do not bother to respond!
> 
> Good riddance!*


Ok. Are stamps really that much now?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

LTCNurse said:


> Ok. Are stamps really that much now?


*59 cents, to be exact!*


----------



## LTCNurse (Feb 5, 2018)

arbitrator said:


> *59 cents, to be exact!*



Quite a bit cheaper than a divorce! For crying out loud, people, dating is the time to be WHO YOU ARE to save yourself some heartache and money!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

LTCNurse said:


> Quite a bit cheaper than a divorce! For crying out loud, people, dating is the time to be WHO YOU ARE to save yourself some heartache and money!


*My whole point was for her ~ not to respond! Period!

He's not exactly the type that's worth shelling out 59 cents for! For the any reason!*


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

No. Done is done. 

He's likely waiting for you to respond so he can dump more stuff on you. Don't give him the opportunity.


----------

